# Snakehead



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I just got back from my favorite store in Windsor. I snapped a few pics. 
These guys just look so cool.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah they are pretty damn kool fish


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

try this link to ask questions about these species:
Link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice.. wouldnt know what to do with one though..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nice.. wouldnt know what to do with one though..


 wouldn't know what to do with it?? jesus man you could feed that thing mice, rats, kittens, GROWN OSCARS, you name it.

There's an overabundance of massive oscars in the world today, crammed in tiny 10g tanks or crammed by multiples in lfs tanks.... you could help thin things out 

If I had a spare 300g+ tank (LoL) I'd get one


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow,,







awesome love to own some someday


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they they only grow about 3 feet, and I recall yonderway saying he got rid of his after it jumped out of the tank while trying to bite him, but yeah i think theyre badass nonetheless


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they they only grow about 3 feet, and I recall yonderway saying he got rid of his after it jumped out of the tank while trying to bite him, but yeah i think theyre badass nonetheless


 Whoa!!







Wonder how he caught it and put back in the tank.. and with what?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > they they only grow about 3 feet, and I recall yonderway saying he got rid of his after it jumped out of the tank while trying to bite him, but yeah i think theyre badass nonetheless
> ...


 he didn't say... I'd wonder what you'd pick a 3 foot, 20 pound fish up with... I sure as _hell_ wouldn't touch a monster like that with my hands









hopefully he'll bump into this post


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Or you can PM him the link to this thread before time takes its toll and kills the moment of interest


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they they only grow about 3 feet, and I recall yonderway saying he got rid of his after it jumped out of the tank while trying to bite him, but yeah i think theyre badass nonetheless


 wasn't it mad who said that????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > they they only grow about 3 feet, and I recall yonderway saying he got rid of his after it jumped out of the tank while trying to bite him, but yeah i think theyre badass nonetheless
> ...


 Freak'in P45 trying to misinform me so I can get moded and harrassed by Yonderway about which Bay, Im from..

Why are you playing mind games with me?? Im not your GF..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah it was MAD that said that .....yonderbayarea collects guppies and mollies..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well so I messed up a little, but yonderway still had to feed his with tongs









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...36&hl=snakehead


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Did you just edit your post, P45??? I could've sworn you typed soemthing else..


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

2 of the lfs had added large (like 2 ft) snakeheads to their display tanks with Redtail cats (I'd say they are both at least 2.5-3 ft, one is at least 1 ft wide)...the snakeheads were there one day, gone the next in both cases. I just wonder if they got out and walked away by their own choice or did the RTCs kick them out.

so I'd vote that if you have the tank space and really want a cat killer, get a redtail


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> but yonderway still had to feed his with thongs


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well so I messed up a little, but yonderway still had to feed his with tongs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

I just read that thread, it was hilarious, it tried to eat his foot









I never thought that someone would have to do tank maintenance with a machete strapped to their hip before reading that!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> try this link to ask questions about these species:
> Link


 Or people could just post the questions here


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would keep a shotgun next to the tank if i had one


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

better keep the cats and dogs away from the tanks


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


























p45 rulez man!!! I luv that guy!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i want to see a vid of a snakehead now


----------

